# Darkroom supplies and equipment surplus to requirements



## JDC (Jan 25, 2013)

My organization used to do photographic copy work for slide presentations as well as prints.  With digital photography the darkroom equipment and some of the cameras are now surplus to requirements.  I have been told to sell this equipment and I am thinking of selling it on craigslist.  The following equipment is available and I am looking for advice as to 1) Yes!  Go nuts, you'll get a fortune, or 2) Don't bother you fool! Send it to the dump! or 3) somewhere inbetween.  The following is available, all in good condition. The enlargers are old but in very good condition...

4 x 0.5 kg tins Kodak Dektol developer (unopened)
1 x 0.62 kg package Part A Kodalith developer (unopened)
1 x 0.62 kg package Part B Kodalith developer (unopened) 
package Part A Kodalith developer (opened) 
package Part B Kodalith developer (opened)
7 misc. photoflood bulbs
2 Kodak Photographic notebooks copyright 1943 
Nikor stainless steel developer tank two 35 mm films
35 mm Kodachrome adapter for Kodak Recomar 18
35 mm Asahiflex copy work camera with 58mm f 2.4 lens 
Asahiflex Extension tubes (copy work) 
Fujitar 35 mm f2.5 lens
2 steel pipes with base and photo flood lights
1 steel pipe with spring adjustment for camera for copy work.
6 boxes Gepe glass slide mounts (35 mm film) 
Circular stainless steel water bath, 61 cm x 15 cm 
Various reagent bottles, brown glass.
Kodak "Precison" enlarger 35 mm film
Burke and James "Solar" 3.2" x 4.5" film enlarger.
Arkay Laboratories print drier, 71cm x 52cm.
4 x white enamel trays, 36 x 45 cm.

Jim-Vancouver BC


----------

